# Gemma Atkinson/ Rachel Stevens



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Todays hot babe / Advant Calander



Ive tried to upload lots of pics but it wont let me for some reason.. so all feel free to contribute:thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

These are from Tims Rachel stevens thread. Shame to waste them, i'll tell him to copy his pics over and then close that one.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I've asked the mods to edit the title to Gemma Atkinson/Rachel Stevens - that way this won't be wasted 

Sorry to step on your toes Jay, just noticed you hadn't posted any hotness so thought i'd take it on myself. :thumbup1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

feel free lads.

I was wondering weather T.F. or cheese cook take over my shift for tomorrow.. bit of team work lol


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

T.F down to you mate, i'll help you out once you start it :thumbup1:


----------



## Squire (Oct 23, 2009)

Gemma all the way!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

You guys have just made my day!! Keep up the good work  Im with Squire on this one... Gemma Atkinson anyday


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

well thats about all i can say -- damn:bounce: :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheese said:


> T.F down to you mate, i'll help you out once you start it :thumbup1:


Spot on Cheese, i'll start thinking of ideas for tomorrows then 



Squire said:


> Gemma all the way!





Shorty1002 said:


> You guys have just made my day!! Keep up the good work  Im with Squire on this one... Gemma Atkinson anyday


I agree, was trying to follow the slightly less obvious example yesterday of Samantha Janus with something similar. Still though, you'd not say no to either :thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

I missed yesterdays...Off to check it out now


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm on Rachel Stevens, Teddy Sheringham dumped Gemma I can't have a 50 year olds rejects.

Not saying i wouldn't have her full stop mind!! Just not over Rachel.

Come to think of it what the fvck was that senile old fool doing she's fvckin stunning :confused1:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Shorty1002 said:


> I missed yesterdays...Off to check it out now


Shorty search Alicia keys, halle berry, eva mendes, samantha janus... there are more but can't remember them.

The thread that started all this off was the best what was that called?

That sh1t should be stickied then we should copy/paste all of the pictures from the advent calender threads into it to create a shire to beautiful women where we can visit in our moments of need.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Shorty search Alicia keys, halle berry, eva mendes, samantha janus... there are more but can't remember them.
> 
> The thread that started all this off was the best what was that called?
> 
> That sh1t should be stickied then we should copy/paste all of the pictures from the advent calender threads into it to create a shire to beautiful women *where we can visit in our moments of need*.


Pmsl thats every 10 minutes for me then:lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Rachel, partly because she has tiny little size 2 and 1/2 feet and i think that's cute/sexy as f*ck :laugh:

Never knew about Teddy and Gemma Atkinson, that's unbelievable, although she was probably a melter given how young she is in comparison to him. Fair play to him though, does well for himself, old git! Oh to have his money :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I love Rachel, partly because she has tiny little size 2 and 1/2 feet and i think that's cute/sexy as f*ck :laugh:
> 
> Never knew about Teddy and Gemma Atkinson, that's unbelievable, although she was probably a melter given how young she is in comparison to him. Fair play to him though, does well for himself, old git! Oh to have his money :lol:


thought teddy dumped Daniella loyd.? thats one to keep in mind!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Hahaha, your right it was Lloyd, i always get them confused, sexy, thick, blonde birds all blend into one.

Edit - T.F save her for tomorrow there's some mighty fine pics


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Mind if I chip in, lads...?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

I met Rachel a few years back, she was SUPER hot, and very nice.

She wouldnt leave me alone, kept asking me for my number and wanted to buy me drinks all night, I think she wanted to get me drunk!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice contribution richard.

wake up nobbylou lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

This is a lovely pic.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

richardrahl said:


> This is a lovely pic.


Stunning!!! :thumb:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

oh dear!


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

After spending a year with the Hollyoaks lasses (calender) i think i might be asking santa for a Gemma 1 for next year...closest im gonna get to waking up with her


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

I suppose their hot if you like skin and bone.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Negged


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

WTF! Yeah, cos Gemma has NO curves :lol:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

One for you Hawky (sorry everyone else)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheese said:


> One for you Hawky (sorry everyone else)


fpmsl:thumb:


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Rachel Stevens is a 10 out of 10 in my books.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

LOL just seen the chub love photo! There are curves and then there are cuuurves.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hawky said:


> I suppose their hot if you like skin and bone.


WTF?!?! :lol:


----------



## 99DC (Sep 10, 2009)

My mate used to be going out with GA when she was in Hollyoaks. I think it was for just short of a year.

He reckoned she used to love sitting with one of the bedposts up her chuff while he gave her ass a good licking.

I didn't know him then but he has holiday photos of them together, wouldn't show me the rude ones though, bastard.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

99DC said:


> My mate used to be going out with GA when she was in Hollyoaks. I think it was for just short of a year.
> 
> He reckoned *she used to love sitting with one of the bedposts up her chuff while he gave her ass a good licking*.
> 
> I didn't know him then but he has holiday photos of them together, wouldn't show me the rude ones though, bastard.


Even if it's not true it should be, one for the w4nk bank right there. :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

My ex looks like Gemma Atkinson!! not as hot though!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Love gemma atkinson, used to crack a nut to her when she was in hollyoaks :lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shes a fecking hunni


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

T.F. said:


> I* love Rachel, partly because she has tiny little size 2 and 1/2 feet and i think that's cute/sexy as f*ck* :laugh:
> 
> Never knew about Teddy and Gemma Atkinson, that's unbelievable, although she was probably a melter given how young she is in comparison to him. Fair play to him though, does well for himself, old git! Oh to have his money :lol:


 :lol: I like small feet too. Strange fetish eh?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm a lover of little feet to :no: wierdos haha

There is a film from years ago with Eddie Murphy when he's in bed with a woman he always pulls back the cover to check, it they weren't cute little feet he was gone.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Feet rock lads, don't knock it, there are many more than just us out there with this fetish


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> Todays hot babe / Advant Calander
> 
> View attachment 33960
> 
> ...


 :tongue:i would eat gemma a poo pipe:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Feet rock lads, don't knock it, there are many more than just us out there with this fetish


 You know I love you lads but I aint starting a LITTLE FOOT thread for you:lol: :lol:


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

love to be the meat in that sandwich


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

T.F's in charge tomorrow mate... watch this space, haha. :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

F*ckin hell!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't see it!!! Noooooooo! :no:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Hubba hubba


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheese, you need to see it man, you really need to see it! :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

You so do Cheese.

Tim, I've tried repping you for the pics, but I'm not allowed!! :no:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Lads stop rubbin it in!

Describe it to me... lol

Is it feet?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Fortunately no feet, they are hidden, by a lovely pair of thigh high boots.....


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

More, more (clapping like a frantic sea lion)


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Does the word basque do anything for you?


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopefully this works for you mate!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim you are a legend mate i owe you reps, but i can't rep you again yet.

She's a beaut!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

T.F. said:


>


fcking unreal shot this. Id marry that right their:beer:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed Hilly, she is the fittest thing ever in that shot


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

rachel is stunning!

gemma looks like any tart u see on a night out with daft boobs


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Gemma wins this for me, I'd kill a man to tap that even for a few hours. With my bare hands if necessary.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Rachel Stevens has webbed toes!

FACT!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Haha size 2 1/2 FLIPPERS haha nice


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i do have a soft spot for tiny feet though. my missus has got size 3feet!

but the weird thing is i normally hate feet!

:confused1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

2010 calendar













































































































:beer:

edit: if you cant see the pics try:

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-1.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-2.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-3.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-4.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-5.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-6.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-7.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-8.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-9.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-10.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-11.jpg

http://www.djmick.co.uk/images/2009/09/Gemma-Atkinson-2010-Calendar-12.jpg


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Pics aint showing mate got a link you could drop us all?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

man shes got a pair on her!


----------



## Mullen (Oct 4, 2009)

Cheers Ashcrapper keep up the good work.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

gemma, all day long!!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Rachel Stevens has webbed toes!
> 
> FACT!


FICTION!

There's pics of her in this months FHM and you can clearly see her feet in the pics, and her toes aren't webbed.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

is it me of does that bra look like its gonna drop?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I preffer her mate in that pic... bit more petite.

Both at once is the way forward.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gemma's 2010 Calendar is insane...would definitely go blind through masturbation!!

P.s. (If the missus reads this) Not really...but i would really like it for Xmas :thumb:


----------

